# Virginia Cancealed carry - online?



## maddmexy (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw on Facebook an advertisement for a Virginia Cancealed Carry permit online course that is valid in 28 states ($79). does anyone know about this and if it is a scam? The course takes 1 hour to complete and has a test to pass. Otherwise that is it and you get a permit. I live in TX and this could be a good option to get a CHL for TX. Any thoughts?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello,

I took a similar course for Iowa CCW and when I went to the sheriff's department they said it was good enough...

Call your local P.D. and ask if it works before to make sure, but most likely its true. My online course was estimated at 90 minutes, took me like 30. Definitly the best way to go, I hate going to the courses with snuddy know it all instructors.

Good luck!


----------



## maddmexy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you - that is a good idea I will contact my local 
PD.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

maddmexy said:


> I saw on Facebook an advertisement for a Virginia Cancealed Carry permit online course that is valid in 28 states ($79). does anyone know about this and if it is a scam? The course takes 1 hour to complete and has a test to pass. Otherwise that is it and you get a permit. I live in TX and this could be a good option to get a CHL for TX. Any thoughts?


Got a link???


----------



## maddmexy (Mar 18, 2012)

Get Certified | Virginia Concealed


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

maddmexy said:


> Get Certified | Virginia Concealed


Looks legit to me,

All the other guys I know went to the physical class... This is so much more convenient


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have yet to meet a student that took an online course and then a "live" course that didn't see a huge benefit in the live class.

The on line class is convenient but allows for huge gaps in what is actaully being taught.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, it just occurred to me that in Texas I believe you have to attend instruction from an instructor certified to teach Texas classes. Training other than that will not meet Texas requirements. As a Texas resident you will most likely need a Texas CHL as opposed to a non-resident, Virginia permit for carry in your state.

On top of all that, a Virginia online class will teach you berth little about Texas specifics.

To be continued...


----------

